# Montando cable usb de 10 metros



## wideru (Oct 18, 2010)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad la electrónica aunque me atrae bastante se demasiado poco pa lo que deberia (soy estudiante de informática)

Pues la duda es:
Quiero hacerme un cable usb de unos 10 metros, pero segun el estándar usb y eso se supone que a partir de los 5 metros el cable usb deja de funcionar, yo pienso que será por la alimentación que se perderá, entonces me liado a hacer el cable insertandole una alimentacion externa.

Para hacer todo esto me basado en lo que he ido mirando por internet, lei de empalmar directamente el alimentador con los dos cables de alimentacion del usb.. pero conectandolo en la punta donde va el dispositivo no habria problema, pero si lo conectaba cerca del pc para tener libertad de movimiento con el dispositivo usb la punta del conector del pc está mas cerca que la del consumidor de la corriente, por lo que podría cargarme el puerto del pc.

Entonces con lo que he leido pensé directamente en sacar la alimentacion fuera del pc y ponerla con un alimentador externo, y esto es lo que hice:


(Por cierto como me hiban a sobrar hilos del cable UTP los he juntado de dos en dos, no se si hice bien :S)
Lo he intentado dibujar de la forma que quedara mas entendible.

Pues de esta forma hice el cable, pero no me funciona, los usb's llevan tambien una malla protectora conectada a la carcasa pequeña del conector usb que imagino que se conecta a la chapa del ordenador tambien e imagino que esto solo quitará interferencias por lo que no me afectará demasiado.

Esto cuando lo hice lo probe con un dispositivo usb que tenia 3 bombillas (funciona como una linterna), y este dispositivo no funciona al conectarlo con este cable, como no tenia miedo a romper este dispositivo por eso lo probé con el. He pelado el cable de éste para hacer pruebas mientras lo tenia conectado directamente al pc  (sin mi cable para ver el funcionamiento)
Este tiene la malla, y los 4 cables normales al probar he visto que cortando el GND (cable negro) el dispositivo sigue funcionando las luces se encienden, simplemente por tener el rojo y los dos data (verde y blanco) y no entiendo el por qué de esto, pensaba que habia hecho correctamente el cable.

Perdonar la parrafada, hay alguien que pueda ayudarme con este tema? Siento ser tan malo en electronica 

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2010)

Yo probaría primero un par trenzado para + data y - data y un segundo par para + VCC y GND utilizando los +5 Vdc propios del USB.

Si no funcionara , probaría un par para + data y GND , un segundo par para - data y GND , y un tercero para + 5 Vdc y GND . . .  habría que ver si las 3 masas no generan lazos perjudiciales para el ruido , hay que probarlo).

Con una alimentación exterior no creo que Windows pueda apagar el dispositivo.

Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 18, 2010)

dosme, la alimentacion de un usb se mantiene constante aunque desactives los dispositivos, lo he comprobado practicamente, ahora, lo que pienso es que si cae el voltaje a 10m la señal de D+ y D- tambien caera su nivel, lo mas adecuado que veo es transformar esa señal en otra mas manejable y al llegar a su destino volverla a su forma original, eso es lo que yo pienso


----------



## wideru (Oct 19, 2010)

Entonces lo de meterle el alimentador externo y eliminar el que le da el pc no es viable verdad?
Como el consumo del dispositivo es de 1W yo pensaba que al enviar el puerto usb alrededor de 200mA seria practicamente imposible poner el dispositivo a maxima potencia, ¿por que lo primero que se atenua son los amperios no?
Entonces por eso le puse el alimentador externo LG de 800mA.
Una cosa.. no influye el que haya empalmado los dos cables blancos y los dos negros en el alimentador no?
Es que vi que los dos tenian el mismo voltaje entonces imaginé que al juntarlos simplemente aumentaria la intensidad, pero no se si esto es correcto.

Voy a probar lo que me has comentado dosmetros, y comento aquí como me ha ido, y si no funciona miraré como hacer lo que mas comentado helmito aunque la verdad que ahi me pierdo.. pero bueno abrá que informarse


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

El puerto USB creo que puede entregar 500 mA , o sea dos vatios y medio.

Hacé la prueba con algún dispositivo de poco consumo , tipo pendrive , y si funciona la parte de data podríamos poner en paralelo los cables sobrantes para la alimentación de dispositivos con mayor consumo y evitar caida de tensión en los cables.

Sinó vemos de buscarle algún amplificador como sugiere Helmintio.

Saludos !


----------



## wideru (Oct 19, 2010)

Acabo de hacerlo, tal y como me as dicho acabo de hacer la prueba mas simple.. un par de hilos para d+ (naranja) y d- (blanco/naranja) y otro par para VCC (blando/marron) y gnd (marron).

He probado a conectar el mismo usb con el que hice las pruebas en un prmier momento, uno que lleva como 3 bombillas led y hace como que se va a encender pero nada ni llega a encenderse por completo y se apaga y el ordenador me dice que no reconoce que tipo de dispositivo es.  (al conectarlo directamente lo reconoce diciendo que es dispositivo de interfaz humana)
Tambien he probado con un lector de tarjetas flash y lo mismo, este no lleva ni led de encendido pero en el pc me dice lo mismo, que no reconoce el dispositivo.
Al hacer acble lo e soldado bien con estaño los conectores y he probado correctamente la continuidad de todos los hilos.

La duda que tengo tambien es si lo que otros usb llevan una malla.. que despues va soldada a la chapilla del conector, en este cable que yo he hecho no lo puse asi.. aqui simplemente uso esos 4 hilos. Uso un 5º hilo para hacer la funcion de la malla? conectando las chapillas de los conectores de las dos puntas del cable?

El cable es UTP, no se categoria es pero no lleva apantallamiento

Acabo de comprobar la tension de salida en las dos puntas del cable y es de 5.02V (cable 1 y 4, marron y blanco/marron).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Si no funcionara , probaría un par para + data y GND , un segundo par para - data y GND , y un tercero para + 5 Vdc y GND . . . habría que ver si las 3 masas no generan lazos perjudiciales para el ruido , hay que probarlo).


 
*Hiciste la segunda prueba ? *

Uniendo las chapitas con un cable va a intentar funcionar a 2.0 , o sea a mas velocidad , no creo que sea conveviente

Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 19, 2010)

pues yo sigo pensando que el nivel de las señales es muy debil como para recorrer optimamente los 10m


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Prueba a meterle cable para DATA +, DATA-, GND y 5Vcc de 1 mm^2 de sección. Sí, del que se usa en las lámparillas, y cuentas. Resulta que todo conductor tiene una resistencia proporcional a su longitud y al material, e inversamente proporcional a la sección del mismo. Si le metemos un cable de una sección 10 veces mayor, la resistencia caerá 10 veces, que es como si redujésemos la distancia a 1 m. Mira a ver lo que pasa en teoría. Usa mejor cable flexible (de "pelillos") para ello.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 19, 2010)

tambien es buena opcion...


----------



## wideru (Oct 20, 2010)

Perdonar pero es que ayer estuve muy liado, por eso no probé tu segunda opcion dosmetros, pero voy a ponerme a ello.
Soy malisimo soldando tardo muchisimo tiempo pero en cuanto lo tenga probado hago un par de pruebas y comento.

En cuanto a lo de cambiar las señales, ¿seria lo mejor verdad? ¿pero como podria hacerlo? Vi un adaptador que convertia el cable usb a cable de red y posteriormente al contrario, yen las especificaciones ponia que con ese adaptador se podria alargar asta 45metros de distancia, pero cuesta unos 20€, y al hacer esto al menos aprendo algo..
¿Podria fabricarme yo un convertidor de señal?

Voy a ver si tengo también cable de ese de pelillos.


----------



## asysxx (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola, me parece que se está obviando algo que puede ser importante, si bien se puede asegurar que el voltaje entregado por el puerto usb agregándole una fuente externa, ello solo aseguraría la alimentación a un equipo externo. Pero lo que se tiene que tener en cuenta es la intensidad de la señal de data, que tiene un voltaje, una impedancia y que no es fácil aumentarle el voltaje o disminuirle la impedancia en el circuito que opera.
Se me ocurre una idea para probar, realizar la conversión a RS485 y allí se se puede llevar por encima de 100 metros que soporta.
Suerte

Algo asi como http://www.acroname.com/robotics/parts/R305-USB-RS485.html


----------



## wideru (Oct 20, 2010)

Si pero eso sale carísimo no? :S

Ya he probado la segunda opcion DOSMETROS y por fín *me funciona*.. parece que acompañando en cada par de cables la tierra queda reforzada o algo así y sí que funciona.. me funciona un lector flash perfectamente y el usb que usaba para las pruebas de 3 leds. Ahora me falta probar con el adaptador que quiero que consume mucho mas (1W). Y estoy practicamente seguro de que no me va a poder funcionar a la potencia maxima.

¿Como podria aumentar esa potencia? uso ahora el alimentador externo con el par trenzado que me queda para mandar un refuerzo a VCC y GND?

Voy a buscar tambien el cable que comenta Josefe17 por si acaso.

muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

wideru dijo:


> Ya he probado la segunda opcion DOSMETROS y por fín *me funciona*.. parece que acompañando en cada par de cables la tierra queda reforzada o algo así y sí que funciona..
> muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda


 

     

El tema es que al usar pares retorcidos para data con masa , se cancelan los ruidos , así que el problema era ruido y no falta de señal . Por mas que los cables sean largos , se trabaja con poca corriente así que casi no hay caida de tensión , el problema en general es ruidos o capacitivo , queda como un capacitor en paralelo que cortocircuita la señal y la degrada.

Solo le temìa que al haber 3 cables de masa hubiera lazos , pero ahora recuerdo que además de los pares está retorcido todo el paquete junto.

Reforzá el Vcc con algún par sobrante y probalo .

Te aconsejo que le hagas poner las fichas RJ45 al cable como DIRECTO (no invertido ) y te compres dos hembras RJ45 , de las que vienen a tornillo.

Te va a quedar más prolijo y mas facil de cablear !



 




Saludos !


----------



## wideru (Oct 20, 2010)

Seria como hacerme mis propios adaptadores y no tendria que andar quitando rj45 a los cables, muchisimas gracias una buenisima idea tambien! y muchisimo mas comodo

Por cierto ya la ultima cosa que aclarar.. ahora mismo tengo un hilo por cada pin del usb y en el pin del gnd tengo 3.. (los tres gnd de los otros pares), ahora a la hora de aumentar potencia con alimentador externo sería hacer la misma operacion que si fuera el par del VCC +5 ¿no? de tal forma que mande el ultimo par con el + y el - del alimentador externo y en la punta del cable me quedaría.. 2hilos en el VCC 1 en data - otro en data + y el ultimo en GND tendria 4 hilos, así seria lo correcto verdad?

Muchisimas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Para agradecerlo crearé un post en el que pondré paso a paso como hice el cable y lo pondré con los conectores hembras y todo por aportar algo al foro por si alguien le interesa.

Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

wideru dijo:


> Seria como hacerme mis propios adaptadores y no tendria que andar quitando rj45 a los cables, muchisimas gracias una buenisima idea tambien! y muchisimo mas comodo
> 
> Por cierto ya la ultima cosa que aclarar.. ahora mismo tengo un hilo por cada pin del usb y en el pin del gnd tengo 3.. (los tres gnd de los otros pares), ahora a la hora de aumentar potencia con alimentador externo sería hacer la misma operacion que si fuera el par del VCC +5 ¿no? de tal forma que mande el ultimo par con el + y el - del alimentador externo y en la punta del cable me quedaría.. 2hilos en el VCC 1 en data - otro en data + y el ultimo en GND tendria 4 hilos, así seria lo correcto verdad?
> 
> Muchisimas gracias por vuestra ayuda.!


 


Podés hacer las dos pruebas , la que vos decís de poner el otro par a GRN y VCC , de manera que quedarían 4 para masa y 2 para positivo. Para mi es la más coherente en cuanto a cancelación de ruidos.

La otra sería poner el otro par completo al VCC , de manera que quedarían 3 para GND y 3 para VCC , eso hace una mejor distribución del coble en cuanto al consumo de los 5 volts , peeeero podría entrar ruido.

¡ Hacé las dos pruebas y contanos !



wideru dijo:


> Para agradecerlo crearé un post en el que pondré paso a paso como hice el cable y lo pondré con los conectores hembras y todo por aportar algo al foro por si alguien le interesa.
> 
> Un saludo!


 
En cuanto a eso  ¡ Ese es el espíritu de un Foro ! ¡ Te felicito!

Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 20, 2010)

que bueno que hayas resuelto tu problem y mas que desees compartirlo


----------



## wideru (Oct 22, 2010)

Buenas denuevo..
siento decirlo.. pero di un falso positivo..
desde el otro dia asta hoy no habia hecho nada mas, funciono la luz del usb de las bombillas y me funciono tb el usb flash.. pero no probe a pasar datos ni meter tarjeta.. y hoy e ido a pasarlo al conector como tu me dijiste dosmetros para que quedara mucho mejor y lo he puesto exactamente igual y no me encendia ni la luz.. 

al mover los conectores funciona.. 
yo pensaba que habria soldao algo mal.. pero no.. 
funciona en el momento en el que yo giro el conector de forma que hago tocar el d+ d- y el GND con la chapa en el conectorusb del pc.. 

parece que al hacer contacto con eso.. en la chapa tambien se transmite corriente por la cual se solapa a esos hilos y en ese momento es en el que funciona.. me detecta que tipo de usb es y es capaz de encenderlo.. pero no va a más.. logico al estar conectados el d+ d- y el gnd.. cosa que no deberia de pasar.. entonces eso el otro dia lo interpreté malamente pensé que funcionaba y ahora es cuando me dado cuenta de que no.. he puesto una separacion entre las soldaduras y el chasis del conector de forma que no haga contacto.. y en ese momento deja de funcionar.. he comprobado la continuidad de los cables y nada no funciona.. la cosa es que acabo ed probarlo con un cable de 3 metros y tampoco funciona.. 

Dejo el como me ha quedado con los conectores, por cierto no lo hecho con el conector que tu me dijiste pero tenia uno parecido mas a mano y con este lo he probado.
Asi me ha quedado:






en maxima resolucion aquí:
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/7807/22102010641.jpg

Deje fuera del conector macho el cable amarillo y negro como veis, y en el hembra lo soldé a GND y a VCC por si le metia alimentador externo

Tengo el aporte a medio hacer.. estaba tan confiado.. no veas que desilusion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2010)

Me parece que tenés un falso contacto , es común con las fichas RJ45 mal apretados , con una pinza mala o muy gastada , me ha pasado :enfadado:.

Volvé al método viejo , probalo bien (pasando datos) de la manera que *SI* te funcionaba y lo vamos mejorando 

Saludos !


----------



## wideru (Oct 22, 2010)

puess que raro.. el conector hembra hembra estaba sin usar.. vamos llevaba 1 semana con el pero sin ningun uso.. y he probado con 2 cables de red de 3 metros, uno de ellos nuevo y e probado la continuidad de los cables con un tester, tanto al cable de red solo.. como a las puntas de los usb con todo correctamente conectado, y me da correctamente la continuidad y ningun se solapa con otro, solo sin la cinta aislanet y apretando es el momento en el que si hace contacto con la chapa pero por lo demás no..

Bueno probaré de todas formas y esta vez si intentare pasar datos y probar mas dispositivos (el no probarlo en condiciones solo le pasa a un novato) 

Ya iré contando


----------



## wideru (Oct 27, 2010)

solucionado, me funciona a la perfeccion con pruebas realizadas, siento no haberlo solucionado antes no tuve tiempo, mañana sin falta subo el aporte, que seccion seria la apropiada para realizar un aporte de este tipo?

Muchisimas gracias a todos, mañana explico como lo he dejado finalmente para que me funcionara

Un saludo


----------



## wideru (Oct 28, 2010)

Buenas. Pues me surgió la necesidad de realizar un cable usb de 10 metros para conectar un dispositivo wifi.

Despues de mucho buscar llegué ya un poco cansado y encontré éste foro, en el que cree un post en que los compañeros de este magnífico foro me ayudaron muchísimo (no es por hacer la pelota)

Bueno pues es muy sencillo

*Se necesita:*
-Conector usb macho y conector hembra (corté un alargador usb dejando unos 6cm de cable)






-Conector hembra-hembra rj45




o 2 conectores de este




Quedaria mucho menos "chapuza" con el segundo y seria mas sencillo pero cuesta alrededor de 18€ y el primero unos 3 €, yo lo desmonté corte los cables que van unidos y de esa forma ya obtuve mis dos conectores hembra y los cables para poder soldar directamente con el conector usb

-Cable UTP RJ45 tantos metros como se quiera de cat5 o superior (no probé mas de 10 metros pero se supone que si se hace todo bien puede funcionar)

*Nomenclaturas de usb y rj45 para tener una idea.*

Este seria el esquema de conexión de un cable usb




Situando las pletinas en la parte inferior del conector se contaría que el 1 es siempre la derecha (Rojo->VCC +5V)

Y esta es la nomenclatura de un RJ45 (por lo menos yo siempre usé esta)






*¿Como realizar las conexiones de los cables?*
Ya hemos visto la nomenclatura que usa cada tipo de cable, ahora lo mas importante.

La idea es hacer un "conversor" y pasar por los hilos del cable de red de forma que exista la menor atenuación posible.

El cable tiene 4 pares de hilos trenzados:
1er Par trenzado lo usaremos para enviar GND y VCC
2º Par trenzado para GND y DATA -
3er Par trenzado para GND y DATA +

De esta forma se conectaría 3 hilos del rj45 en el hilo del GND del usb y los otros irían respectivamente en los demás hilos del usb.

Queda 1 par trenzado libre, esto es muy *importante*, la malla del cable va conectada con la chapilla del conector usb, esta es la que hace que el usb sea *2.0*. Pues yo usé este par trenzado del cable UTP para conectarlo con la malla y de esta forma permitir que el usb vaya a 2.0 (Tener en cuenta que se supone que a mayor velocidad, menor distancia, por lo que si no os interesa podéis dejarlos libres, esto seria cosa de probarlo)
Tal y como explico solo funcionan dispositivos usb que necesitan poca potencia, para mas potencia hay que ponerle alimentación externa en estos 2 hilos sobrantes sino imposible que funcione (cuidado con no pasarse que no quememos nada..)

Así me ha quedado:
*EN CABLE UTP-->En cables conector hembra-->En USB*
Blanco/Naranja -> -------Azul --------------> DATA + (Verde)
Naranja--------->-------Marron--------------> GND (Negro)
Blanco/Verde---->-------Rojo---------------->DATA - (Blanco)
Azul------------>-------Negro---------------> GND (Negro)
Blanzo/Azul----->-------Amarillo-------------->VCC (Rojo)
Verde---------->-------Verde ---------------> GND (Negro)
Blanco/Marron-->-------Naranja--|
Marron--------->-------Blanco---| Estos dos ultimos los usé para la malla aunque tambien podéis meterle un alimentador externo para amplificar la señal.

(Claro está que son los colores que tiene los hilos de mi cable UTP, del conector hembra-hembra y del usb, que no quiere decir que no sea posible que vengan con otros colores aunque creo que no debería)

Se hacen dos exactamente iguales, procurar que quede bien aislado y que se hagan lo mejor posible las conexiones, yo usé un soldador de 60 W y un poco de estaño

Bueno este es mi segundo post y mi primer aporte en el foro espero haber ayudado a alguien que lo necesite, seguramente fallé en cosas, decírmelas y las iré arreglando.

Gracias a todos los que me ayudaron en el otro post, en especial a DOSMETROS que fue el que me dió la clave principal de la conexión.

Aporte realizado, muchísimas gracias a todos de verdad!

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2010)

De nada Widerú , para mi fué un placer colaborar con tu proyecto y me alegró mucho que lo sacaras funcionando , y te felicito que lo expongas para beneficio de otros , ese es el espíritu del Foro !

Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 28, 2010)

enhorabuena!!! felicidades y gracias por el aporte


----------



## SebastianConvers (Oct 28, 2010)

Bueno, tengo entendido que hay dispositivos que toman señales entrantes, y las mantienen constantes para que no caiga la potencia. tengo entendido que un amigo colocó un dispositivo así en una conección de un cable de 50m; Menos mal qe ya lo ha solucionado .

PD: Si alguien pudiera colaborarme con un problema que tengo con el integrado 74LS193 se lo agardecería infinitamente. Saludos; Sebastián


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 28, 2010)

en ese caso lo que se hace es mas o menos como lo propuse, se convierte la señal en otra que sea mas manejable para esa distancia y se regresa a su forma original al llegar a su destino,


----------



## Horusramses (Oct 28, 2010)

Me registré en este foro solamente para agradecerles a ustedes por que me han ahorrado tiempo y plata con este post.
Desde ayer que vengo probando diferentes combinaciones con los cables del utp y no pasaba nada y ya estaba perdiendo las esperanzas hasta que probé esta combinación y salió andando.
En mi caso lo hice con 12 metros de cable utp cat5 común sin malla con la salvedad de que soldé los cables del alargue usb directamente a los cables del utp ya que no dispongo de pinza para crimpear los rj45. El único inconveniente que tuve fué que los alambres del mallado no agarraba el estaño por que son de aluminio pero poniendo los cables juntos y con el termocontraible quedó bien.
Quizás aguante hasta 20 mts sin tener que inyerctar alimentación externa ya que hice la prueba con 20mts y la caída de tensión era de 0,10v ya que pasaba de 5,14v a 5,04v osea que problema de alimentación no tendría, el problema podria venir por el lado de la latencia asi que habria que probarlo.
Bueno gracias de nuevo gente!
Saludos


----------



## wideru (Oct 29, 2010)

Nada hombre, que satisfaccion ver que así de rapido gracias a mi aporte ayudé a alguien 
Por cierto, si, hay muchos menos problemas al soldar los cables del UTP directamente con el cable usb, por experiencia.

Un saludo


----------



## homerjj (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola, he realizado este aporte de Wideru. Mi necesidad real es de unos 25 metros, pero he querido empezar a probar con menos. Las pruebas están hechas con una Alfa 500 mW y una Erize 1W (ambos adaptadores wifi)

Inicialmente con algo más de 12 metros:

Con inyector: KO
Sin inyector: KO

Bajé a 9 metros:

Con inyector: OK
Sin inyector: OK

La inyección la realizo junto al pc, ya que donde quiero montar todo no dispongo de electricidad (azotea comunitaria).

Por recomendaciones que me han hecho en el foro de zero13wireless.net, he quitado la posibilidad de realizar el montaje sin inyector, quedando el cable montado así:






Tenéis idea de cómo conseguir mi propósito?

Gracias y saludos,


----------



## Electronec (Ene 22, 2011)

Bienvenido a FE homerjj.

No se si tendrá que ver o no con tu problema, pero despues de leer éste hilo, pienso que sería bueno, que en lugar de comunicar las mallas a través del blanco/marrón del cable UTP Cat-5/ o UTP Cat/5e, se podría utilizar cable FTP Cat-6.
Éste cable es apantallado, con lo cual seguimos respetando el principio del cable USB, blindaje contra ruido externo.
Por otro lado, la Cat-6 ha mejorado, entre otros parametros, la calidad del cobre en su pureza, ya sé que ésto es para velocidades 100-1000, que no es el caso de nuestro USB, pero algo menos de resistencia nos ofrecerá.

En definitiva, creo que lo de respetar la malla, es importante....¿Que pensáis?

Saludos.


----------



## wideru (Ene 23, 2011)

Creo que el compañero tiene razon, realize una conexion de 1000mb con cable cat5e y despues cat6 pensaba que apenas notaria el cambio pero si que se nota, seria muy buena idea yo lo probare proximamente.

Tambien pienso que el problema ya no es del vcc ni del gnd.. esta claro que a partir de 8metros se necesita el inyector o eso pienso yo... el problema al aumentar mas metros esta en el data + y data - y la malla para protegerlo mas seria una posible solucion para ganar unos metros mas. 

Lo que ya no se es si.. al usar la propia malla del cat6 los hilos que quedan libre podria usarlos duplicando data + y data - de forma que halla varios hilos tambien para los datos.

un saludo.

Ah y cuidado con el inyector para la gente que intente hacer esto, yo estube apunto de sobrecalentar un dispositivo usb haciendo pruebas con cables demasiado cortos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

+ data y - data utilizan corrientes bajísimas , así que con un solo pelo te anda , las interferencias son otra cuestión (blindaje y/o pares trenzados) y la corriente de los +/- 5 Volts si se te cae con consumos altos (500mA) y distancias largas. Ya se habló de eso en el hilo . . . a leer 

Saludos !


----------



## wideru (Ene 24, 2011)

Ui tienes razón DOSMETROS, en un principio lo tenia trenzado dos hilos de data - y dos de data + y lo cambié por eso mismo.

Aun así se puede probrar lo del cable de Cat6, ¿sabeis que diferencia hay en cuanto a precio?

Lo usé pero no llegué a comprarlo en ningun momento. 

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ene 24, 2011)

wideru dijo:


> Ui tienes razón DOSMETROS, en un principio lo tenia trenzado dos hilos de data - y dos de data + y lo cambié por eso mismo.
> 
> Aun así se puede probrar lo del cable de Cat6, ¿sabeis que diferencia hay en cuanto a precio?
> 
> ...



+/- un 25% mas caro.

Saludos.


----------



## homerjj (Ene 25, 2011)

Bueno, tengo pedido cable STP cat.5e que según me comentan en el foro de Zero13 funciona a 15 metros y promete más.

Ya iré contando.


----------



## theghostmen (Ene 25, 2011)

yo tambien hice una vez lo mismo, es una salvajada pero funciona... claro, cortando un alagrue usb y uniendolo a un UTP, pero hay que tener en cuenta que cuanto mas largo es el UTP mas probabilidad de perdida de señal, yo hice uno de masomenos unos 10mts y conecte una webcam y a veces me la reconocia pero quiza habia alguna en que no y tenia que desenchufar y enchufar de vuelta... pero este proyecto conviene mas ya que es mas barato que comprar una extencion USB


----------



## wideru (Ene 27, 2011)

tendrian que haberlo diseñado de otra forma, es muy poca distancia la que permite, alguien sabe como va el usb 3.0? hay diferencia en la distancia que permite? aun no e visto ninguno de estos.. pero se que ya está en el mercado.


----------



## ReymonARG (Feb 3, 2011)

buenisimo material, cuanto fue el mayor cantidad de mts que pudieron?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

¿ Y si lees todo el post que son poquitos mensajes  ?


----------



## ReymonARG (Feb 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y si lees todo el post que son poquitos mensajes  ?



ya los lei, pero uno decia 12 otro 9, y asi.

Queria saber en que condiciones se les acortaba.
No soy tan gil como para preguntar cosas asi nomas.

:enfadado:


----------



## wideru (Feb 4, 2011)

jajaja no pasa nada!

Yo solo llegue a eso.. unos 9metros.. mas largo que eso no era el cable.. empezaba a fallar con el siguiente que probaba mas largo
pero tampoco lo hice en condiciones como lo ultimo especificado en los mensajes sobre la masa etc.. que es bastante importante para que el usb sea 2.0

Un saludo


----------



## dreadlocker (May 3, 2011)

Buenas! 
Ante todo agradecerles a todos por este excelente foro.

 Y ahora, a lo nuestro: 
              Quiero conectar un alargador de 5m a un adaptador wifi usb. Como la longitud afecta al rendimiento (potencia y velocidad) del cable, quería consultar con que dispositivos probaron ustedes el extensor, ya que el adaptador wifi requiere de una semejante potencia y nose si funcionaria a la perfeccion.. 
Estuve leyendo bastante y aparentemente tendria q aplicar fuente externa.
 Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2011)

dreadlocker dijo:


> Buenas!
> Ante todo agradecerles a todos por este excelente foro.
> 
> Y ahora, a lo nuestro:
> ...


 

Prueba y error 

Saludos !


----------



## mcrven (May 3, 2011)

Hola a todos los participantes de este hilo.
Este breve post es solo para dejarles unas observaciones y sugerenci9as respecto de cualquier tipo de alargador que se quiera construir, en este caso, un alargador USB.

Respecto de los conectores les recuerdo que, cada conector interpuesto en una conexión, constituye de por si, una fuente potencial de problemas. La calidad de una interconexión es inversamente proporcional a la cantidad de conectores interpuestos entre un punto y otro.

¿Porqué? Porque los contactos se oxidan, son sensibles a los ambientes húmedos, se sulfatan, etc., etc.

Debido a ello les sugiero lo siguiente: Tomen una extensión USB (Macho<>Hembra), que puede ser de las más cortas, corten el cable al centro y, empalmen cada pieza a cada punta del cable STP (Ojo con esto: no es falla de tipeo. Es lo que dice "STP" - Shielded Twisted Pairs), recordando cubrir cada punto de empalme con una cinta aislante delgada y con la respectiva malla soldada.

Vamos, se que es un trabajito delicado pero, tampoco es taaannn difícil, y con lo expertos que deben estar ya en estos menesteres... menos.

El todo es evitar la inducción de ruidos y las fallas de contacto que cada conector puede generar.

Más aún: si ya determinaron el dispositivo y su ubicación, ejemplo: un modem wifi o algo similar, les sugiero más bien, que solden directamente el cable en la tarjeta interna del dispositivo mismo. Con esto se evitará una conexión.

Saludos a todos y éxitos en la misión:


----------



## Pablo martin (May 19, 2011)

Eso es problema de alimentación insuficiente y pérdida de datos, usa por lo menos un cable usb amplificado.


----------



## dreadlocker (May 30, 2011)

Buenas a todos! 
Queria solo comentar, debido a que esto es un foro, que el prolongador usb funciono de maravilla. Lo hice de 12 metros, de cable STP, con 4 pares trenzados y mallado simple. Lo conecté directo a las dos fichas usb. A las puntas las recubri con termocontraible y quedó una maravilla.! 
Queria agradecerles por este foro que forman es excelente en todo.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## wideru (May 30, 2011)

Me alegra saber que mi aporte esta siendo usado, gracias a ti


----------



## c.d.m.c (Jun 17, 2011)

hola muchachos, disculpen si revivo este foro, pero es solo una preguntilla, los problemas de data+ y data - no se pueden solucionar con una compuerta logica (yes), que haga la funcion de recuperar y establecer la señal señal perdida, disculpen mi ignorancia pero eso me lleva dando vueltas muchas gracias por la atencion prestada y saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola, tengo una pregunta: Hace un largo tiempo, antes de tener Internet pago, mi vecino me dijo que use su clave, para acceder a la web en ocasiones de estudio (seguroo jeje) y lo único malo, es que mi adaptador USB-WIFI marca KOZUMI, de 300ma antena de 2dbi, no llegaba a tomar bien bien la señal. Por lo que le metí mano, le desoldé el conector USB macho, y le soldé un alargador USB que rompí (digo, extraje) de la impresora. El cable, de 3 metros no anduvo. Ya resignado, probé cortarlo a la mitad, y con 1.5 metros si funcionó. Con los 3 metros de cable, el adaptador se conectaba y se desconectaba y con el cable acortado no. Fue raro.. no?

Aclaro, no era problema de soldadura, ni nada de eso, ya que trabajé de una manera muy prolija, y además lo probé con el multímetro, y había continuidad entre la ficha usb macho y la soldadura de la otra punta del cable en los 4 contactos.

No tengo una duda en sí, pero en general, digo, si tengo una caída de tensión mínima para ese alargador, es normal que el adaptador deje de funcionar? 
Saludos!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 4, 2011)

Muy normal. Las distancias, normalmente, tienen que ser de 1 a 2 Mts. Prueba con Utp, tal como se comenta en éste post.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 4, 2011)

Gracias Electro. Igual era duda nomás, porque ese adaptador, fue a parar a la basura, ya que actualmente estoy conectado por cable LAN, que no sufre de desconexiones constantes como el otro 

Que andes bien!
Un saludo desde Córdoba (Arg)


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Muy normal. Las distancias, normalmente, tienen que ser de 1 a 2 Mts. Prueva con *Utp*, tal como se camenta en este post.
> 
> Saludos.



Electro... y los otro, NO ES UTP es con *STP*.

UTP: Unshielded Twisted Pairs (Pares Trenzados *SIN BLINDAJE*)

STP: Shielded Twisted Pairs (Pares Trenzados BLINDADOS )



			
				Dreadlocker; dijo:
			
		

> dreadlocker 	 		 		Buenas a todos!
> Queria solo comentar, debido a que esto es un foro, que el prolongador  usb funciono de maravilla. Lo hice de *12 metros, de cable STP*, con 4  pares trenzados y mallado simple. Lo conecté directo a las dos fichas  usb. A las puntas las recubri con termocontraible y quedó una  maravilla.!
> Queria agradecerles por este foro que forman es excelente en todo.
> Gracias y saludos.



Saludos:


----------



## Electronec (Jul 7, 2011)

mcrven dijo:


> Electro... y los otro, NO ES UTP es con *STP*.
> 
> UTP: Unshielded Twisted Pairs (Pares Trenzados *SIN BLINDAJE*)
> 
> ...



Efectívamente, ...puse UTP por poner la referencia del título del post.

Saludos.


----------



## Snoopy79 (May 12, 2020)

wideru dijo:


> Buenas.
> Pues me surgió la necesidad de realizar un cable usb de 10 metros para conectar un dispositivo wifi.
> 
> Despues de mucho buscar llegué ya un poco cansado y encontré este foro, en el que cree un post en que los compañeros de este magnífico foro me ayudaron muchísimo (no es por hacer la pelota)
> ...


Hola buenas noches
soy nuevo en el foro y espero que me puedan ayudar:

estoy intentando realizar una conexion de una camara web(reciclado de laptop) tengo mi cable rj45 cat5 y compre un extensor de 40 mts pero no sirve los metros que necesito para instalar la camara web es de 25 mts pero se pierde la conexión por momento da señal y por momento no y buscando por la red me dice que la extension por usb  es aprox. de 6 mts leyendo en la sección del foro hay tiene alguna guía para poder realizar mi proyecto sobretodo para agregarle la alimentacion... gracias

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2020)

No creo que te conteste :* wideru *Última visita Jul 26, 2011.


Leé el tema completo porque se unificaron dos temas con la misma problemática y tenés todo el desarrollo de la solución.

Saludos !


----------

